# TIP : Wheel Cleaning



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Most of you probably do this anyway, but thought it may be worthwhile posting just out of interest.
When you take your wheels off to give them an in-depth cleaning put them on an old tyre you can get from a tyre depot to stop them getting scratched.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

camerashy said:


> Most of you probably do this anyway, but thought it may be worthwhile posting just out of interest.
> When you take your tyres off to give them an in-depth cleaning put them on an old tyre you can get from a tyre depot to stop them getting scratched.


I take it you mean wheels off?

Carl


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

mechrepairs said:


> I take it you mean wheels off?
> 
> Carl


Come on Carl everyone knows you've got to take the tyres off to clean the wheels properly:lol:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

I use a big snap on foam kneeling mat when I do mine, also helps my knees rather than kneeling on the concrete:thumb:


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheet of old cardboard or something usually does the trick.


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

I never did understand it when you see people facing the wheels face down to clean the barrels :wall:


----------



## helicopter pat (Jul 5, 2014)

I normally put mine up on a B&D workmate which means they are at a nice working height.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

camerashy said:


> Most of you probably do this anyway, but thought it may be worthwhile posting just out of interest.
> When you take your wheels off to give them an in-depth cleaning put them on an old tyre you can get from a tyre depot to stop them getting scratched.


If only I had thought of this. Had two alloys refurbished and then found they were chipped after I placed them on the drive. A bit obvious they could have got chipped but......


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

A tyre is a good shout as it doesn’t matter if it gets wet just takes up storage room. 

Anything will do for me cardboard, blocks of wood etc


----------

